# Old tube amp review site



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bassguitarman sent me this link...its a great place to read reviews on older amps....
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/reviews/guitar_amplifiers/fender/index.html


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Orange Heads and Cabinets. That was and still is one nice set up. Half or full stack.


----------



## B to the J (Mar 5, 2011)

Vox is the only way to go brotha.


----------

